
Ask HN: Brief “Meet the founder” copy: what should it convey? - jjoe
Are there things one must include&#x2F;say? Are there huge no-nos? Does a photo portrait induce more confidence? What info do you look for?
And in the case of a solo founder, should things be any different to reflect that?<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
All of these things depend on what the message is supposed to convey. One way
I've seen this handled with little effort is just to link to an existing
Linkedin profile. Technical profiles might include a Github too.

Anyone digging deeper is going to google those things up anyway.

In my personal experience, writing the copy myself was overly self conscious
and produced poor results.

Good luck.

~~~
jjoe
_In my personal experience, writing the copy myself was overly self conscious
and produced poor results._

Yes I can see how goofy mine would read. It's one of those things I'd be
embarrassed of about a week or two later. But writing one's own copy is much
more personal especially when it's a story.

